# blue,white, red crayfish $ ??



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't get into Vancouver often, but a couple of weeks ago, i saw a bunch of very colorful crays at $20 each , wondered what the average price is? i'll be Vancouver public transporting self(airport) a few times next week, want to find blue and white cray- will all blue/colorful crays be same type.?


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

blues are typically Cherax quadricarinatus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia AND LOOK LIKE







whites are rocambarus Clarkii ,Snow White CrayfishOddball Pets and Aquariums and look like








so no not the same type but care is close


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

i think maybe they were all Procamberus clarkii. there was blue, white and orange and they all looked simular, i had googled but that just made for so many options of what species they might be.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

procamberus clarkii comes in blue as well. I prefer the clarkii blues over the aussie red claw.


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

is $20 a fair $price?? store was on hastings/nanaimo'ish area, the red/orange were almost fluorescent. he had a quite a few , in each color tank-but they were not fighting-i thought you could not crowd them, and they all seemed pretty big 3ish inches claws included, also had some which i thought might be the cloning cray, brown/natural colors - but he said no


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Which store is this?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

the store is not a sponsor, so i am not sure of rules of giving store name, but it has been there a long time and is family run


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

Multiplex Aquarium & Pet Supplies, it was a couple of weeks ago i was there


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

nao said:


> i think maybe they were all Procamberus clarkii. there was blue, white and orange and they all looked simular, i had googled but that just made for so many options of what species they might be.


Clarkii come in blue, white, and orange/red. Blue can also be alleni. I doubt they would mix cherax and procambarus in store as the cherax would die (crayfish plague) if any tools were used from one species to the other.


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

crayfish plague -had never heard of that, thanks for mentioning it, i need to educate myself a bit more


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

nao said:


> crayfish plague -had never heard of that, thanks for mentioning it, i need to educate myself a bit more


No worries, if you have any other questions pm me.


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

Sooo, i phoned multiplex, blue crays australia - white crays mexico - i did't ask about the orange/red ones -but they remind me of cooked lobsters so they are off my want list. He will not sex them for me, but he will let me sex them, so off to the internet to imprint the sex differences on my mind, and i will also do drawings, (its what works for me) I'm excited, crays are new and they also seem edible if i get bored with them.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Frasers got the red and 3 types of cherax. Thought I fill u in since ur hunting crays like I am LoL 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, and they're $15, thought I let u know

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------

